# new pics of buster



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

here is some new ones of buster

he is now 19 weeks old


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

aww hes a lovely little man


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2008)

Hes adorable!


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

his gorgous


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

He's really cute!


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2008)

Aw bless, looks a bit camera shy!  Trinny looks away whenever I get the camera out!


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2008)

very cute and fluffy...hes getting big aint he


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2008)

he is a very nice looking dog


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

Very cute........


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

ah thanks for all the lovely comments.

he is getting so big now bless him and his coat is changing every day

yep he doesnt like the camera either he alway grumbles at it...lol


----------



## daycare4dogs (Apr 29, 2008)

awww hes so cute. am i right in thinking hes a bearded collie? hes got a very sweet looking face.


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

daycare4dogs said:


> awww hes so cute. am i right in thinking hes a bearded collie? hes got a very sweet looking face.


aww thanks, hows the rottie today?

yeah he is a very mischievious bearded collie....lol


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

great pics


----------



## daycare4dogs (Apr 29, 2008)

vegas is doing great. her tummy is settling down nicely and has had a few normal number 2's. she keeps tryig to hump me though. ive set up a new forum as well, check it out & join up!


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

hes a handsome lil lad,,,


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

daycare4dogs said:


> vegas is doing great. her tummy is settling down nicely and has had a few normal number 2's. she keeps tryig to hump me though. ive set up a new forum as well, check it out & join up!


yeah i will have a look. it's great to hear that she is doing better.



yuki_lover said:


> hes a handsome lil lad,,,


thanks yuki


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2008)

He looks like such a bundle of mischief and fun! He's gorgeous.


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

spellweaver said:


> He looks like such a bundle of mischief and fun! He's gorgeous.


yeah he is and i wouldnt be without him now....lol he is at the moment outside winding up the birds...lol


----------

